# INFJ Career HELP



## Emberrise (Jun 13, 2012)

I need some fresh perspectives on my own confusion.

Careers I am currently interested in Career counsellor, Mental Health Counsellor, Illustrator (which will later in life when I am more skilled)

*My Dilemma....* No one really comes to me for advice. I have a natural want to find solutions, help, guide, and be a catalyst for those around me. This to me is a big red flag that I'm not cut out to be a counsellor period, and it bothers me a lot.

Even times my friends do come to me for advice they'll say "that's true" or "....yeah" as in "yeah.. that's not what I meant and you just gave me unhelpful advice :dry:" There's never "thanks that helped."..... I'm so freaking torn and confused. 


:frustrating:



Sokanu career profile (Sokanu.com) 
*You are a Supporter*

Supporters are practical, self-reliant people that have a caring and nurturing nature. They value working with things they can see and touch and like physical challenges. When faced with a problem, they like to come up with action-oriented solutions. Supporters are unique in their ability to relate to people while working in very physical environments that typically require little interpersonal interactions.


*Top 5 Recommended Careers*
Nanny 100%
Psychologist 99.6%
Multimedia Animator 98.9%
Sociologist 97.8%
Jeweler 97.4%
Costume Designer 95.3%


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey there @Emberrise 
I am also an INFJ so hopefully my advice may be useful.
I use to have the same problem, but when I became independent and had more life experiences, I found that more people would come to me for advice. Just be patient and critically think about what others are asking you for help with. Sometimes people just want to vent about their problems while others are just trying to find someone who can relate to them. If you get in a situation where you feel like you can't relate to them, go ahead and ask thought provoking questions that will help them think through their problem. 

Examples of questions: 
1) What do you think the best solution is for your situation?
2) What do you think will work? Why or why not?
3) What do you want as an end-result?

Thought provoking questions can help more than advice because it gives you and the other person a sense of direction as to how to deal with a particular situation.

As per being a counsellor, I think you should still pursue it. Learn from your previous experiences and find out how you can improve your approach to helping others. I think it's wonderful that you are a supporter and I am sure many people will depend on you guidance in the future. Just don't give up on your dream.


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

How are you with animals? I think INFJs are natural born animal lovers/dog-sitters, I've known many that did it at the side for decent cash, because the owners trusted them very much and of course dogs love them. It's nothing to build a career on but it would be a start, maybe segway into veterinary sciences.


----------



## Emberrise (Jun 13, 2012)

noz said:


> How are you with animals? I think INFJs are natural born animal lovers/dog-sitters, I've known many that did it at the side for decent cash, because the owners trusted them very much and of course dogs love them. It's nothing to build a career on but it would be a start, maybe segway into veterinary sciences.


 I love pets. I often can get them to fall asleep with simple slow paced petting.. it's awesome when it happens too.


----------



## snapplez728 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi

Check this link out and determine your RIASEC code. Do you prefer a Realistic, Investigative, Artistic, Social, Enterprising or Conventional Career?

http://www.wiu.edu/advising/docs/Holland_Code.pdf

Then go here for a list according to your INFJ type and RIASEC code. INFJ Careers, Jobs, & Majors

Lastly visit this page for a broader list of careers, that you can just go through and mark off the ones you don't like: List of INFP Careers | INFP Central


----------

